# Birds sing to each other as an expression of Love upon Waking Up?



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

People have mentioned how birds sing to each other to declare territory, yet birds are not territorial and do not chase other birds away from their feeding areas. They chase birds only when the birds are seen as threats to their young, like with eagles, ravens and possibly magpies. Additionally, the birds sing to each other using the Friend Relationship Temperament, as well as the Lover Relationship Temperament, and are just really active in the early mornings. Other times of the day, they are mostly quiet. 

Thank you for your interest, please leave any comments or thoughts you might have.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Strange, when I watched Male robins sing in the trees across the street from my house when I was young, I thought when I saw the rival males chase and pecked at them that were fighting for territory, it never occurred to me that that was some sort of homosexual behavior; That they were just showing their love. This was prior to the hatching season, there were no young to protect. Who know all those ornithologist were just missing the obvious truth, Birds are bisexual.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

From my understanding, when they make noises they are just communicating by redistributing each other's view points. Like pressing each other's buttons to stay active, flying, and together.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

chad86tsi said:


> Strange, when I watched Male robins sing in the trees across the street from my house when I was young, I thought when I saw the rival males chase and pecked at them that were fighting for territory, it never occurred to me that that was some sort of homosexual behavior; That they were just showing their love. This was prior to the hatching season, there were no young to protect. Who know all those ornithologist were just missing the obvious truth, Birds are bisexual.


It's like how people say "good morning" to each other. It has nothing to do with Homosexuality Sexual Temperament at all.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Purrfessor said:


> From my understanding, when they make noises they are just communicating by redistributing each other's view points. Like pressing each other's buttons to stay active, flying, and together.


They are likely communicating more than just words of love and friendship to each other.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Sparky said:


> It's like how people say "good morning" to each other. It has nothing to do with Homosexuality Sexual Temperament at all.


So the chasing and pecking is love, but not homosexual love?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

chad86tsi said:


> So the chasing and pecking is love, but not homosexual love?


You might be talking about male birds fighting for courtship with a female bird.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Sparky said:


> You might be talking about male birds fighting for courtship with a female bird.


That may be their motive, but it's territorial in nature.


One example among many:

_The Marsh Wren is polygamous, the male mating with 1, 2 or 3 females. The sex ratio is 1: 1, so some males go without mates. Again, the *females select the males on the basis of the quality of the territory* – food and nest sites. The females will share a male rather than choosing an unmated male if the former male has a better territory than the unmated male in a marginal one.

When birds establish territories in the spring, they do so by chasing out intruders. The birds they are most concerned about are those of their own species because birds of the same species compete for the same resources – nest sites, food, mates, etc. *Once the territory is established, it is maintained by singing and chasing intruders*, often very vigorously. 









Territoriality of Birds


A home range is anywhere a bird happens to wander – basically anywhere in its appropriate habitat. A territory is a defended area within that home range and is is typical of songbi…



ornithology.com




._


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

chad86tsi said:


> That may be their motive, but it's territorial in nature.
> 
> 
> One example among many:
> ...


There are social birds who share a territory, like sparrows, so not every bird who fights is territorial.

Also, this thread is about why birds sing in the early morning, not about their courtship behaviors.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Sparky said:


> There are social birds who share a territory, like sparrows, so not every bird who fights is territorial.


Then what are they fighting over?



> Also, this thread is about why birds sing in the early morning, not about their courtship behaviors.


Early morning singing is part of the territory/courtship behavior. 
_
*Birds chirp in the morning to announce their territory*. This phenomenon is known as the dawn chorus. There are also other reasons why *birds also chirp in the morning: to attract their potential mates* _






Why Do Birds Chirp In The Morning? (ANSWERED! + FAQs) | Birding Outdoors


Chances are, if you're reading this, then you've probably been woken up by some really LOUD bird chirping in the morning. I've always thought this:…




birdingoutdoors.com




.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

When birds try to wake you up at 5AM as if you were a Disney princess, but you are NOT a morning person:


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

chad86tsi said:


> Then what are they fighting over?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The birds are singing songs of love and friendship to each other in the early morning, so it's not a territorial behavior. They might fight over mates later in the day, though not in the morning.


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

Birds are singing due to Satan's Theory of Materialism, especially Satan's Theory of Evolution.

Bird songs are cute to wake up to, I even hear owls from my house since I live near a forest, but the reason they howl is to find mates, even if I find it cute during nights...


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Glittris said:


> Birds are singing due to Satan's Theory of Materialism, especially Satan's Theory of Evolution.
> 
> Bird songs are cute to wake up to, I even hear owls from my house since I live near a forest, but the reason they howl is to find mates, even if I find it cute during nights...


What are Satan's Theory of Materialism and Satan's Theory of Evolution?


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

Sparky said:


> What are Satan's Theory of Materialism and Satan's Theory of Evolution?


I thought every philosopher already know what Materialism is? Satan's Myth of Creation says that " Many billions of years ago, nothing did not exist in nothingness, and from nothing, just something did explode, without reason, and that suddenly did created everything, without any reason at all..., Satan's Theory of Evolution explains that consciousness is just a by-product of evolution, just as random as any other attribute.

Satan is my best antagonist ever, not just providing me with the best null-hypothesis and the best reference-theories, but, Satan, is simply just Objective Logic in 4D+1D i need to add, there are no religious references...

Satan for me is the same as " normal logic "


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

@Sparky I think you need to study birds a lot harder, if your going to put other animal attributes to them.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Sparky said:


> The birds are singing songs of love and friendship to each other in the early morning, so it's not a territorial behavior. They might fight over mates later in the day, though not in the morning.


If so, why is it only the male birds? Is it that the females hate life and love no one?

Why only in the spring and summer? Is it because males hate life and love no one 1/2 the year?

Your *theory seems sexist, is only attributes positive social conduct to the males.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Glittris said:


> I thought every philosopher already know what Materialism is? Satan's Myth of Creation says that " Many billions of years ago, nothing did not exist in nothingness, and from nothing, just something did explode, without reason, and that suddenly did created everything, without any reason at all..., Satan's Theory of Evolution explains that consciousness is just a by-product of evolution, just as random as any other attribute.
> 
> Satan is my best antagonist ever, not just providing me with the best null-hypothesis and the best reference-theories, but, Satan, is simply just Objective Logic in 4D+1D i need to add, there are no religious references...
> 
> Satan for me is the same as " normal logic "


It's also associated with increased awareness associated with people, especially as they gather newer information, and build upon previous knowledge.

Personality is how to tell things apart, and without personality, everything would feel and look the same, thus, all things are personality:









Everything is Personality and Time: Personality is how...


It's mentioned that Time runs both forwards and backwards, like on a Moebius Strip. Forward running time manifests as the energy plane, and Backwards running time manifests as the physical plane. Wisps, which physically manifest as fire and lightening, has access to both forward and backwards...




www.personalitycafe.com





Also, time is relative with respect to Forward Traveling or Backward Traveling, with one manifesting as the Energetic Plane, and the other manifesting as the Physical Plane.









Physical Plane is a manifestation of Backwards Running...


Wisps are an energetic lifeform that can manifest physically as fire, lightening or electricity, as well as the sun and stars, also viruses, as well as making up the bodies of bacteria, plant, animals and other lifeforms. There is a mention of forward time and backwards time, as like running in...




www.personalitycafe.com





Evolution is associated with greater conscious awareness of the energetic plane, as well as ethers of Multiple Universes, besides the manifestation of psychic modalities and intuitive preferences, as well as Emotional Repression Releases. Angel Number manifestations play a role as well. For example, squirrels in 2002 are found only in North America, though are now found in every part of the world, from Siberia to South America and Africa, in a variety of colors and sizes.



https://www.personalitycafe.com/threads/from-duandes-to-big-foot-what-fantastical-creatures-tell-us-about-coming-from-another-dimension-parallel-to-our-own.1362934/


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

chad86tsi said:


> If so, why is it only the male birds? Is it that the females hate life and love no one?
> 
> Why only in the spring and summer? Is it because males hate life and love no one 1/2 the year?
> 
> Your *theory seems sexist, is only attributes positive social conduct to the males.


There are birds singing in the early morning during the winter, too, and both male and female birds sing.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Sparky said:


> For example, squirrels in 2002 are found only in North America, though are now found in every part of the world, from Siberia to South America and Africa, in a variety of colors and sizes.


Squirrel fossils have been found all over the world, and have been represented in art that pre-dates European explorers travels to north America. Were these squirrels time travelers, or is it possible this idea that billions of squirrels spread over the rest of world in just 20 years is false?



Sparky said:


> There are birds singing in the early morning during the winter, too, and both male and female birds sing.


Some females do sing, but not the morning chorus, and not all species. Many species don't sing at all.

Is it that some species (and mostly the females) that are just not happy, or is there some other biological driver for this singing behavior?

Or perhaps you just create these topics to drive people to your other topics, like some sort of click-bait? Post #18 as an example.


----------

